# Workflow and managing post processing without Classic



## tspear (Jun 11, 2021)

I have been playing with Cloudy for a couple months. I migrated my Classic catalog over, with a lot of unprocessed images for testing, and also added images from some recent trips 

I am comfortable with the editing tools in Cloudy. But for the life of me, I cannot come up with a descent workflow or how to manage the images I need to process. About the only thing I have figured out and I am not even sure it is correct, is to open an album I call "_TBD" before importing so the images are added there.

I have been using John Beardy's Smart Workflow in Classic for so long I just cannot get my head wrapped around figuring out another approach.

All the searches I find on here and Lightroom Queen, point to using Cloudy to load files into classic. When I search the web, I only find answers for classic (if I exclude the word classic I get old versions of Classic before the name change).

Any suggestions, or is Cloudy only used for social media posts and not real management of images.

Tim

note: cross posted here and Adobe community forum


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 11, 2021)

What makes you imagine Couldy's intended for more than the most trivial workflows, Tim?


----------



## tspear (Jun 11, 2021)

johnbeardy said:


> What makes you imagine Couldy's intended for more than the most trivial workflows, Tim?



lol. I can hope can't I?


----------



## RobOK (Jun 11, 2021)

tspear said:


> Any suggestions, or is Cloudy only used for social media posts and not real management of images.


I think this is the case, yes.

I have moved to a hybrid flow. Ingest via my home Mac Mini (Classic) or ingest via laptop or iPad (LR cloud) with the mac mini being the source of truth. My use is more casual (ie. not processing weddings or major shoots) so it works for me.

I struggle with post post-processing flow, i.e., posting to IG and sharing and display on various devices. Lately I have been pushing to Apple Photos (again, after post processing in LR).


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 11, 2021)

I am quite happy using Cloudy on my laptop, just like I use LrMobile on my iPhone or iPad, and it's not much better - or less useful - than them when it's used in suitable contexts.  But I'm not sure I'd ever apply to it as big a word as "workflow".


----------



## tspear (Jun 12, 2021)

@Victoria Bampton any suggestions? I recall you saying a couple years ago you made the jump to Cloudy. Or have you reverted to Classic...

Tim

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## tspear (Jul 21, 2021)

@johnbeardy @clee01l 

Curious what you two think; this is the process I have defined so far, it has "worked" on a recent long weekend trip. Not as complete or thorough as what I had with John's Smartworkflow, and is missing the publish aspects. But seems like it "might" work well with Lightroom (cloudy)


----------

